

Manage multiple Heroku environments w/ Katana - akane
https://github.com/ankane/katana

======
nborgo
Might I suggest "herogit"? You can keep doing "heroku <command>" like normal –
it just treats different branches as different apps, which I quite like. They
put it in the last newsletter.

For example, I have a "staging" branch for my staging app and use the "master"
branch for production. When I checkout the staging branch, the heroku gem
switches everything to the staging app. Checkout the master branch and it
switches to my production app.

(A little gotcha: I have to use "git push <repo> staging:master" to deploy the
staging branch)

I've never tried the Katana gem, though, so I have no idea if it's better or
worse.

<https://github.com/jbarnette/herogit>

~~~
akane
Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't heard of herogit before. I'd like to add
more flexibility with branches in the future, but wanted to release it always
using master in the meantime.

~~~
nborgo
Oh, whoops, I didn't notice you wrote Katana. Hopefully my comment didn't seem
like I was trying to take anything away from your gem.

I'm tempted to give Katana a shot with my next app. Who knows, I might like it
more.

~~~
akane
No worries. If you do try it, let me know what you think. It adds a few
Capistrano-like commands that I find myself using regularly (like "deploy",
which pushes your app and runs your migrations).

------
railsjedi
Also check out <http://github.com/railsjedi/heroku-rails>

Does something similar, and has a nice YML configuration for each of your
environments.

